# Any tips on getting my purple to host my clows



## Salt_Creep (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey guys I have a purple tip anenome eats anything I put in the tank for my fish I have a juvenile pair of ocellaris clown fishin a 14 gal reef set up. Now my question is if anyone has tips/tricks to get them in there. I've tried feeding them close to the anenome and most of the other tricks I've red on line. Anyone have their own theory about "hosting" the anenome it's self eats and moves around in my tank if I can't get them to host I'll probably sell/trade the anenome and get a smaller one and start over lol


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

It might not happen. Ocelleris clowns typically don't associate with Long tentacles. They may but chances are more slimmer than say their natural hosts the carpet anemones. Of course if they and the anemone are the only things in the tank then chances are higher they will start living in the anemone. 

I got an Ocelleris clown myself and it ignores the LTA and lives in my Elegance coral. 

There are vids on youtube like putting the anemone and clowns in a bowl and eventually they will associate with the anemone.


----------



## Salt_Creep (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks. Yeah I heard about the chancese are Hight in carpet anenomes maybe I can still take it to the LFS and get a carpet or a different type of anenome. I also heard about taping pics to the tank of clowns hosting I tried it and it scared the fish took it of right away I also heard mixing in a wild caught clownfish. But I'm pretty sure that will cause territorial issues......


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Salt_Creep said:


> also heard mixing in a wild caught clownfish. But I'm pretty sure that will cause territorial issues......


That works for me and now I have 4 clowns in the tank. 2 hosting anemone and 2 elegance, but there is territorial issue despite I have 72" tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Salt_Creep (Jun 16, 2012)

Yeah I wouldent want to cause chaos in the tank. I think I'll just try switching the purple tip for a carpet anenome instead see if that works also all three clownfish are tank raised I also heard that can be a factor in hosting. Then again I also read that you shouldn't mix certain clownfish breeds....


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Salt_Creep said:


> Yeah I wouldent want to cause chaos in the tank. I think I'll just try switching the purple tip for a carpet anenome instead see if that works also all three clownfish are tank raised I also heard that can be a factor in hosting. Then again I also read that you shouldn't mix certain clownfish breeds....


do not switch anything. your clowns simple do not know how to do it. Somebody should show them (try to jump in and make a show. LOL)
Not always, very dependent...

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

When my clowns were young they wanted nothing to do with my anemone.. I left it in for ages and nothing so I got rid of it.. Then once they got older they were all over my toad stool .. Dropped a rbta in there and they are some happy clowns

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Salt_Creep (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. I think I'm ginna switch for a carpet anenome and see how that goes. Thanks again for all the support gentlemen 👊


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

And women  

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Salt_Creep (Jun 16, 2012)

Oops sorry lol my girl just wants fish she doesn't care about parameters or coral lmfao


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Probally a good thing . I choose buying coral over buying shoes... And let me tell ya, I think shoes would probally be cheaper!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Salt_Creep (Jun 16, 2012)

Yeah I guess your probably right. Check out my boy @KushCorals on instangram INSANE frags


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Before you toss another Nem into that tank, you should look at how big they can get.

Secondly, some clowns will only associate with specific nems. 

Couple things to consider before spending more money.


----------



## Salt_Creep (Jun 16, 2012)

First I already said I wouldn't add another clownfish to the tank and cause chaos second who calls them "Nemo's". Third some one also stated that certain breeds associate with certain anenome's. and last but not least your attitude should be at a minimum if you haven't read the entire thread

Thanks again


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

To be honest your tank is too small for most anemones especially carpet anemones. Of course if you get the anemone small and feed sparsely you could keep one in there for a while. Increased feeding can cause anemones to grow vary fast. For example, I got my LT anemone roughly one and half months ago. It's able to capture food everyday rather easily as my tank is only a 30 gallon. Because of that it's grown from its initial 6 inches to a foot long today. Keep that in mind.

BTW how dead set are you in keeping an anemone? I mean to say if I were to suggest a coral which is similar to an anemone would you get that instead?


----------



## Salt_Creep (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes actually I heard frogspawn some hammers etc. I got it for $10 I'm not to heart set on it and it does eat any/everything I feed the fish lol


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

Haha, he meant Nem as in aNEMone. And also carpet doesn't belong in a 14 gallon setup...patients is key.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Syed said:


> To be honest your tank is too small for most anemones especially carpet anemones. Of course if you get the anemone small and feed sparsely you could keep one in there for a while. Increased feeding can cause anemones to grow vary fast. For example, I got my LT anemone roughly one and half months ago. It's able to capture food everyday rather easily as my tank is only a 30 gallon. Because of that it's grown from its initial 6 inches to a foot long today. Keep that in mind.
> 
> BTW how dead set are you in keeping an anemone? I mean to say if I were to suggest a coral which is similar to an anemone would you get that instead?


What do you feed your anemone? 



Salt_Creep said:


> First I already said I wouldn't add another clownfish to the tank and cause chaos second who calls them "Nemo's". Third some one also stated that certain breeds associate with certain anenome's. and last but not least your attitude should be at a minimum if you haven't read the entire thread
> 
> Thanks again


*J_T is one of the few guys here who really knows what he is talking about. More important he spends his time by answering your meaningless questions and you are talking about attitude* 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

The Russian guard restoring order before dissension ensues. Sig's on duty and alert.


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

sig said:


> What do you feed your anemone?


Mysis Shrimp, Krill, some type of meat mix frozen cube, pellets etc.

The thing is a monster, it'll eat anything it can get a hold of since the tentacles are really long.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Syed said:


> Mysis Shrimp, Krill, some type of meat mix frozen cube, pellets etc.
> 
> The thing is a monster, it'll eat anything it can get a hold of since the tentacles are really long.


See below the answer from the professional anemones breeder, when I am almost killed my anemone by feeding it every other day. Check her website. a lot of good info there. Anemones are more complicated that we think

http://www.karensroseanemones.net/

"Hello Greg.
Happy to hear from you, but sorry you are having problems with your Anemones.
Your tank is beautiful but sure appears that something is wrong.

*First, over feeding Anemones can lead to water quality problems.*

*So cut back to every other week feeding the red ok.*
Second.
Do you have Any kind of shrimp in this tank?
If so that is a problem.

Where do you get your Silversides and or Octopus from?
I do NOT think that Octopus is a good food for Anemones, if it is not their natural food
In the wild, it is not in our tanks.
Stick to only Silversides. 
Try frozen raw uncooked shrimp for a while.* Just a small nickle size piece will do her just fine. But only every Other week* ok."

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

Thing is I would definitely go with this feeding regime if I could but it eats whatever I feed the fish from the water column. I don't feed it whole cubes, it just grabs the shrimp/krill/pellets whenever it can. I have been thinking of target feeding the fish instead so either way the feedings will be reduced. Even so it's as healthy as can be. Also Karen's site is pretty good. I enjoyed reading it when I was contemplating getting a bubble tip anemone (thankfully I didn't).


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Staying out of this one... Greg's got it i see.

JT Please dont let 1 guy ruin it for the rest of the new guys, Keep adding your 2c, Its always worth hearing.

I just added 2 more F-Percs, 1 Wild 1 Home brew.
The wild took 2 secs to find 1 of the many LT nems i have in the tank.

With that being said Im on the lucky side, I have 4 F-percs being hosted by LTAs.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

No worries here. Question was asked, I answered. 

If the person doesn't umderstand, it could be my fault. (nem, was anenome) I communicate better in person. 

If they don't want to listen, well, guess someone gets a deal on used equipment! 

10 years in the hobby. I have made many mistakes. I have read about even more! Just try to help where I can.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Salt_Creep (Jun 16, 2012)

I apologize !!!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks JT, Ive been following your advice since i started, back when AP was stronger.

Keep up the great work.


----------



## Salt_Creep (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes JT your the reef god thank you


----------

